# Kommentare zu: (Fast) täglich neue Topangebote



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2006)

Unsere Partner stellen (fast) täglich neue Angebote im Forum "Aktuelle Angebote" ein.

Stöbern lohnt soch dort also immer!!!
*Guckst Du hier>>>*

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------



## spin-paule (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: (Fast) täglich neue Topangebote*

Als leidenschaftlicher Schnäppchenjäger gefällt mir der Threat sehr gut#6 . Allerdings finde ich es doof, wenn in der Überschrift ein ganz bestimmtes Produkt beschrieben wird (z.B. 5mm Neopren-Wathose) und dann kein Preis angegeben wird. Klar... es ist ganz im Sinne der Händler, dass man auch ihre Webseite besuchen soll. Aber dann bitte schön einen Link der direkt mit dem angepriesenen Produkt vernetzt ist. Sonst muß man das Angebot erst (manchmal sehr mühsam) auf der Webseite des Händlers suchen. Und das gefällt mir nicht.

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: (Fast) täglich neue Topangebote*

Mail das doch dem jeweiligen Anbieter.
Wer hier auf  dem Anglerboard wirbt, sucht ja den direkten Kontakt zu seinen Kunden, da ist die Chance Gehör zu finden sicherlich nicht klein.


----------

